# emailprogramme wollen nicht



## käte (20. September 2003)

guten morgen!

ein komisches problem ist plötzlich aufgetaucht:
keins meiner emailprogramme will meine emails mehr versenden.
egal an wen ich schreibe…

anbei zwei screenshots von den fehlermeldungen.
kennt jemand von euch dieses problem?

ich freue mich auf weiterhelfende antworten,
viele grüße,
käte


----------



## danube (20. September 2003)

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://www.graphixmad.plus.com/OE_FAQ_errors.html


----------



## käte (20. September 2003)

hallo danube (niedliches kleines schäfchen 

danke für deine flinke hilfe.
ich bin dem link gefolgt und habe überprüft, ob bei mir der fehler 5550 durch die preferences-voreinstellung ausgelöst wurde. und das wurde er leider nicht. ich hatte das entsprechende feld nicht angekreuzt.

es ist auch nicht nur outlook, das spinnt, sondern auch der netscape messenger.
ich bin ein bißchen ratlos...

mein pop-3-account läuft über puretec, weil ich dort meine seite habe.
kann es sein, dass es damit etwas zu tun hat?

viele liebe grüße,
käte


----------



## spacebaron (20. September 2003)

dein problem ist ganz simpel....
wenn eine email versendet wird, meldet sich der emailclient nicht erneut an.
du musst entweder vorher einmal emails abholen oder z.B. unter outlook
auf konten, dann die eigenschaften deines kontos aufrufen und dann unter server
den haken bei server erfordert authentifizierung setzen.

mfg

spacebaron


----------



## käte (20. September 2003)

hallo spacebaron,

danke für deine antwort. ich habe das kreuzchen gemacht und nun bekomme ich diese nachricht:

Nachrichtenfehler. Der Server unterstützt keine SMTP-Authentifizierung.


hm, für mich ist das nicht so simpel, da ich keine ausbildung im browser-verstehen habe ;-)

bisher hat jedenfalls alles funktioniert und schwupps, klappts nicht mehr, auch bei netscape nicht. ich habe zwischendruch nichts verändert in den voreinstellungen.
hm…für mich ein rätsel, für dich vielleicht ganz einfach? das wär toll!

viele grüße,
käte


----------



## spacebaron (20. September 2003)

hast du vielleicht in letzter zeit eine firewall installiert
klappt es, wenn du vorher emails abholst?


----------



## käte (20. September 2003)

hallo spacebaron,

die emails abzurufen funktioniert in beiden emailprogrammen einwandfrei.
und eine firewall habe ich auch nicht installiert.

hm, es ist wirklich ein seltsamer fall. eines abends als ich eine mail versenden wollte, kam immer diese meldung. erst im messenger, und dann habe ich outlook ausprobiert (auch hier eine alte und ein neue version) und jedesmal das gleiche, ohne das ich wissentlich irgendetwas verändert habe.

viele grüße, vielleicht fällt dir oder irgendjemandem ja noch eine lösung ein.
käte


----------



## spacebaron (20. September 2003)

nein ich meinte, wenn du erst emails abholst und dann in outlook nochmal auf emails abrufen/senden klickst...also 2x hintereinander abholen.
wenn er beim ersten mal meckert und beim zweiten mal nicht, dann braucht er authentifizierung...normalerweise..


----------



## käte (20. September 2003)

hallo spacebaron,

ja, ich kann auch 20 mal die emails abholen, es ändert sich nichts.
und zur erinnerung: bei netscape ist es genauso. es kommt die gleiche fehlermeldung. es kann also nicht am programm allein liegen. das ist ja das komplizierte.

hm. dir jedenfalls einen schönen abend und vielen dank für dein bemühen!
und viele grüße dazu,
käte


----------



## danube (22. September 2003)

1. Trag mal als Ausgangsserver "smtp.1und1.com" ein und setz wieder den Hacken bei "erfordert authentifizierung"
2. Schau mal nach ob ein Ordner in deinem Postfach ein / oder " usw enthält.
3. Besorg dir mal die neuste Version von Outlook Express!

Wenn das nicht hilft und du nichts umgestellt hast wird dein Provider wohl rumgefummelt haben. Frag mal bei puretec nach ob sie irgendwas an ihrem Mailserver geändert haben und ob sie dir nicht helfen können.


----------



## käte (22. September 2003)

liebeR danube,

vielen herzlichen dank!

dein vorschlag nummer eins war die lösung des problems!
jetzt bin ich wieder glücklich 

dir einen wunderschönen tag und viele grüße,
käte


----------

